# Rahmennummer eines Rocky Mountain?



## slydiver (24. Juni 2007)

Hallo, ich habe hier einen Rahmen der angeblich von Rocky Mountain sein soll. Ich weiß leider garnichts über das Alter, das Modell, nur dass es ein etwas älteres Hardtail ist. Der Rahmen wurde überlackiert und ich würde gerne Anhand der Rahmennummer rausbekommen ob es wirklich ein RM ist. 

Wie oder wo kriegt man das raus? Die R-Nr.: H6A00349 (befindet sich an der Unterseite des Tretlagers) ... Mein Verdacht ist eher, dass der Rahmen eine Kopie ist, aber sicher bin ich mir noch nicht.

Wäre nett wenn jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## Catsoft (24. Juni 2007)

IMHO eher nicht.... Was ist das für ein Rahmen? Stahl oder Alu? Alter? Hast du mal ein Bild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slydiver (24. Juni 2007)

Soll angeblich ein Vertex sein. Allerdings scheiter es hier schon allein daran, dass die Kabelführung am Oberrohr seitlich und nicht oberhalb verläuft. Das Alter ist unbekannt.

Foto versuch ich zu machen, wenn ich in diesem Haushalt ein paar Akkus für die Kamera auftreiben kann.


----------



## Catsoft (24. Juni 2007)

Das Alu-Vertex hatte die Kabelführung nie seitlich am Oberrohr. Einzig bei der 92ziger Stahlvariante waren die Führungen seitlich.


----------

